# Draw for Woodhall Spa 1st round......



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2011)

* Drawn out this evening, no manipulation, these are the groups for the first round at Woodhall Spa. 
The second round groups will be in "leaderboard order" with the four best scores from the first round obviously going out last.
Any problems?
Tough....!!

    CHARLIE (RICHARD C'S FATHER IN LAW)   
    LEFTIE   
    CENTURYG5   
    RICHARD C    

    SMIFFY   
    WHEREDIDITGO   
    GRUMPYJOCK   
    YUFUIN   

    HERONSGHYLL   
    FOREFORTHEDAY   
    JUSTONE   
    VIG   

    PRO_V_WAN_KENOBI   
    PIEMAN   
    RAY TAYLOR   
    RICKG   

    REGION3   
    GLENN   
    MURPHTHEMOG   
    SNELLY*


----------



## rickg (Jan 30, 2011)

Any problems?
		
Click to expand...

WHEREDIDITGO, GRUMPYJOCK & YUFUIN   asked if they can have a redraw!


----------



## PieMan (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn - better not get too hammered on the Saturday night as I'll be having an early start Sunday


----------



## Leftie (Jan 30, 2011)

Any problems?
		
Click to expand...

WHEREDIDITGO, GRUMPYJOCK & YUFUIN   asked if they can have a redraw!
    

Click to expand...

So did ....
Charlie
CenturyG5 and
Richard C 


Sorry guys.  You are lumbered with me


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn - better not get too hammered on the Saturday night as I'll be having an early start Sunday  

Click to expand...

The highest scores from the day before are out last Paul. "Knob of the previous day" will be teeing off first. I'll pencil you in for 9.30 yeah?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2011)

So I'm starting last both days then?


----------



## PieMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[quoteThe highest scores from the day before are out last Paul. "Knob of the previous day" will be teeing off first. I'll pencil you in for 9.30 yeah? 

[/QUOTE]

Yes please Rob! "On the tee, PieMan, the knob of the day"


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2011)

So I'm starting last both days then?
		
Click to expand...

And you are "Norman free"....


----------



## Region3 (Jan 31, 2011)

So I'm starting last both days then?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

Didn't realise the first day was seeded as well


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 31, 2011)

its a buddy fix! 
who made the draw? 
I demand a recount, i will not be able to play for laughing. 
ah well its all for fun anyway.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a "word of warning"....

Reading the clubs rules and regulations, there is a maximum handicap limit on the Hotchkin course of 24. Handicap certificates will be required.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a "word of warning"....

Reading the clubs rules and regulations, there is a maximum handicap limit on the Hotchkin course of 24. Handicap certificates will be required.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, and they are pretty vigilant about it...Depends on who's in the pro shop, but alot of the boys in there will require you to produce one.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 1, 2011)

not played with them all but of those I know how about
CenturyG5, Wherediditgo, Region3 and Ray Taylor for last out day 2.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ray was pants at East Brighton.

Region 3 seems to be struggling. He will be after playing with me any way.

Leftie will be fully bionic by then, but til he starts hitting right handed he's got no chance.

Pieman and Just~One are way too wild for Woodhall.

If Wherediditgo has learned how to putt, that's a good shout. Snelly too, and possibly ProV1Kenobe, if he makes it.

Anyone but Smiffy really. Not got a chance.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone but Smiffy really. Not got a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## JustOne (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going low with a 68 on day one and 69 on the second.


----------



## forefortheday (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going low with a 68 on day one and 69 on the second.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!

I presume this is front 9/back 9 scores???


----------



## Yerman (Feb 1, 2011)

Only the 68 was on the golf course


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going low with a 68 on day one and 69 on the second.
		
Click to expand...

Still sharing with Smiffy ? He must be a worried man!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ray was pants at East Brighton.

*Region 3 seems to be struggling. He will be after playing with me any way.*

Leftie will be fully bionic by then, but til he starts hitting right handed he's got no chance.

Pieman and Just~One are way too wild for Woodhall.

If Wherediditgo has learned how to putt, that's a good shout. Snelly too, and possibly ProV1Kenobe, if he makes it.

Anyone but Smiffy really. Not got a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just trying to think if I've played well since Beau.... 

By April I'll have got to grips with the 910. I may have to go with something shorter off the tee so I don't go over the back on par 4's


----------



## RichardC (Feb 1, 2011)

Think I will be first in the bar on Sunday


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 1, 2011)

If Wherediditgo has learned how to putt, that's a good shout. Snelly too, and possibly ProV1Kenobe, if he makes it.
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick lesson from our very own putting maestro  







Unfortunately my real nemesis are bunkers.......hope there's none of them?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just emailed the club to see if we can play from the whites. 
Bracken Par 72, SSS 73
Hotchkin Par 73, *SSS 75*


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes please. Whites please.

I love seeing short guys wading through heather.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes please. Whites please.

I love seeing short guys wading through heather.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know what the young lady says....

By the way, do you still have that habit of topping it off the first tee


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Not if you're out of sight, no.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

Not if you're out of sight, no.
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap things around a bit then. You can go in the first group, I'll be first off in the second


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2011)

Not if you're out of sight, no.
		
Click to expand...

I'll swap things around a bit then. You can go in the first group, I'll be first off in the second
    

Click to expand...

And I'll be there to capture it all on HD video.
No pressure then


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

And I'll be there to capture it all on HD video.
No pressure then 

Click to expand...

Hopefully it will be better than the piccies/video on your clubs website Bob


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just been informed that we can only play off the white tees if we are Cat 1 golfers.
That's me fecked then


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2011)

And I'll be there to capture it all on HD video.
No pressure then 

Click to expand...

Hopefully it will be better than the piccies/video on your clubs website Bob
		
Click to expand...

Not good is it.
One of the members did it and gave up half way through.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just been informed that we can only play off the white tees if we are Cat 1 golfers.
That's me fecked then
   

Click to expand...

If only you could putt


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 2, 2011)

Rob,

Thanks for organising, I am happy to play in any group, with anybody, at any time.  Just pleased to be involved.

Very much looking forward to it.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Leftie (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just been informed that we can only play off the white tees if we are Cat 1 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

That's sorted then.

Cat 1 players off the whites.

Cat 2, 3 and Teegirl off the yellows.

Cat 4 and old pharts off the blues.

Should even things up a bit


----------



## Pro_V_wan_kenobi (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it would be the proper thing to do!  To apologise here and now for my ineptitude, It would appear that my ability to hit a golfball has deserted me over the last 3 months. Before the winter I could hit a cows arse with a banjo at least 3 out of 5 times, now, hitting the bovine arse is but a dream. So Pieman, Ray Taylor and RickGâ€¦.. Sorry for dragging you all down to my level. I will make up for it in the bar!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it would be the proper thing to do!  To apologise here and now for my ineptitude, It would appear that my ability to hit a golfball has deserted me over the last 3 months. Before the winter I could hit a cows arse with a banjo at least 3 out of 5 times, now, hitting the bovine arse is but a dream. So Pieman, Ray Taylor and RickGâ€¦.. Sorry for dragging you all down to my level. I will make up for it in the bar!
		
Click to expand...

He lives!


----------



## bobmac (Feb 2, 2011)

If Wherediditgo has learned how to putt, that's a good shout. Snelly too, and possibly ProV1Kenobe, if he makes it.
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick lesson from our very own putting maestro  







Unfortunately my real nemesis are bunkers.......hope there's none of them?    

Click to expand...

You better learn quickly


----------



## richart (Feb 2, 2011)

Small or far away Bob ? 






I know its from Father Ted !


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, ProV, welcome back. You played pretty well round Goswick, so I'm expecting more of the same. It can't have been a fluke, as I am junk round that track.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just been informed that we can only play off the white tees if we are Cat 1 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

That's sorted then.

Cat 1 players off the whites.

Cat 2, 3 and Teegirl off the yellows.

Cat 4 and old pharts off the blues.

Should even things up a bit 


Click to expand...

and Smiffy off the reds


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 3, 2011)

Have just been informed that we can only play off the white tees if we are Cat 1 golfers.
		
Click to expand...

That's sorted then.

Cat 1 players off the whites.

Cat 2, 3 and Teegirl off the yellows.

Cat 4 and old pharts off the blues.

Should even things up a bit 


Click to expand...

and Smiffy off the reds  

Click to expand...

If I thought I could get away with it


Courses are still a "decent" length off the yellows though....

Hotchkin is 6,501 yards, Bracken is a bit shorter at 6,189 but as I say, still a reasonable test.
Bearwood Lakes off the whites is about 6,500 and is no pushover.


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Im looking at 67 maybe 68 but that all depends on the speed camera's on the M62.......


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 2, 2011)

Have had all the scorecards posted to me by the club and have filled them all in ready for the big day.
Can't wait, really looking forward to it.
Only 6 weeks to go!
Have warned them that if they hollow tine the greens the day before we get there I am going to bomb the place


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2011)

It's gonna rain. Pack a brolly or two.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have warned them that if they hollow tine the greens the day before we get there I am going to bomb the place
		
Click to expand...

I know you're joking, but from past experience, you should be fine.

I'm still gutted I missed out on this. Maybe next year if the Mayans dont' get their way.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can't wait. Just hope I've got my driver going straight by the time it comes round.

The objective is just not to be out first Sunday morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2011)

*Only 32 more sleeps!!*


----------



## Region3 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Only 32 more sleeps!!* 

     

Click to expand...

Does that include your little naps in the afternoon?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Only 32 more sleeps!!* 

     

Click to expand...

Anyone would think you're excited.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 14, 2011)

*Only 32 more sleeps!!* 

     

Click to expand...

Does that include your little naps in the afternoon? 

Click to expand...


----------



## john0 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Only 32 more sleeps!!* 

     

Click to expand...

Anyone would think you're excited.   

Click to expand...

Has he wee'd himself like?


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 17, 2011)

Rob - we decided what format yet? Noticed on the Old Farts vs Whippersnappers thread there was suggestion of a 2 day strokeplay comp? - Would get my vote over Stableford every time


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2011)

Rob - we decided what format yet? Noticed on the Old Farts vs Whippersnappers thread there was suggestion of a 2 day strokeplay comp? - Would get my vote over Stableford every time  

Click to expand...

I think we'll stick with Stabelford Geezer.
PM sent


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's with the pm stuff? Why can't we all be entertained by your dispensation of wisdom?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2011)

What's with the pm stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Errr.....why do we have the PM system?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's with the pm stuff?
		
Click to expand...

Errr.....why do we have the PM system?


Click to expand...

Why post pm sent, when a little envelope appears to tell you you have a message?


----------



## john0 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's with the pm stuff?
		
Click to expand...

So he can slag you off behind your back murph!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2011)

Why post pm sent, when a little envelope appears to tell you you have a message?
		
Click to expand...

Because the envelope is very little and sometimes you can miss it


----------

